# I start Agility class tonight



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I start agility tonight with Mercy through Mattaponi Kennel Club. I am so excited. I have waited a long time for this. I so look forward to tonight. I hope the weather holds up.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

That sounds fantastic! I hope you and Mercy have a grand time tonight.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Lucky you and Mercy! Have fun and tell us all about tomorrow.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That's awesome, I hope you both have a great time!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope you both have fun. It interesting to see the different dogs being introduced to agility and how they each approach the obstacles.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky you! Have fun. How is Mercy doing?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Remind me to tell you about how we got Max to go through the tunnels.

Or no, never mind - just let me say that I'm grateful no one had a camera. 

Agility was fun, I hope you both enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love agility! I hope you have a blast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope you and Mercy have fun tonight. 

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*We had a great evening!*

Mercy and I had a wonderful evening! The agility fields are in a beautiful meadow surrounded by trees. We all saw a deer in the distance. Mercy loves the tunnel. She's loved them since she was 6 months old.  She's still knocking over the jump.  She was able to go over and clear low jumps that we practiced at our sub-novice obedience class though, so she should catch on. She's walking through the low setting of the tire with her hind feet brushing it. She's also overweight.  That might explain her clumsiness. We are working to get her weight down as the vet prescribed. I know she's still a beginner too.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay! 
I'm so glad you both had fun 

Max was afraid of the tunnel at first. It's wonderful that Mercy is confident enough to not be afraid of that stuff!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

It sounds like your off to a great start and a lot of fun!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy struggling with pre Teeter Totter*

I tried Mercy on the miniature pre Teeter Totter last night that is a stepping stone to the main teeter totter. I tried to make sure Mercy is eating treats out of my hand as I guide her over this thing, but she jumps off and away from my treat filled hand as soon as the thing starts to go down. Mercy has always been easily spooked by intimidating objects. She does wonderfully with everything else. I pray that I can get Mercy over her fear over the mini teeter totter. :crossfing Hoping for better success the next time in class.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> I tried Mercy on the miniature pre Teeter Totter last night that is a stepping stone to the main teeter totter. I tried to make sure Mercy is eating treats out of my hand as I guide her over this thing, but she jumps off and away from my treat filled hand as soon as the thing starts to go down. Mercy has always been easily spooked by intimidating objects. She does wonderfully with everything else. I pray that I can get Mercy over her fear over the mini teeter totter. :crossfing Hoping for better success the next time in class.


Good luck! Max hated that part - I think we got him on it 2 or 3 times at the most. He was better when someone else took him over it, maybe you could try that?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

With the teeter, that way we were taught was to hold their collar firmly. Slowly walk them up. Stop right at the tipping point and have them just stand as it very slowly goes down. If it goes down too fast, you've gone a step to close to the end. 
In the very beginning, we followed the teeter everytime with the dog walk, so they got some stability again.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This past Monday, Mercy did pretty well. They had put two couch cushions under the regular teeter totter, so that the dogs could walk on it without fear. Mercy had no problem, since the teeter totter stayed the same. It was good that I got Mercy comfortable with it. She thought of it so far as a normal walk. They didn't have the smaller teeter totter out, but I think not fearing the actual full sized teeter totter is going to go a long way.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> Remind me to tell you about how we got Max to go through the tunnels.
> 
> Or no, never mind - just let me say that I'm grateful no one had a camera.


Let me guess, you got down on your hands and knees and crawled though?  I had to do that with my girl, but I did it in the backyard with no one watching.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am excited that it is going well for you! I hope Mercy continues to have fun with it!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy did all right tonight. I am trying to get her to jump hurdles without knocking them over. I am having to call her over for best results for now with the bar being second from the bottom. The teeter totter was taken to the next step. It had less couch cushions under it, so that there would be a slight tip. Mercy got spooked still. Thankfully, the teacher coached her with treats to keep going even with the slight tip. Of course she got lots of praise and treats. Boy, was it hot!


----------

